Ask HN: Anyone running a SaaS based on machine learning? - osazuwa
======
LuisFerreira
Im trying, is a service for acounting people we get data from the local IRS
then we use machine learning to predict the best way to classify it and type
it again on the original system but already classified.

------
duked
We're using some ML for our cloud security platform.

------
namanbhutani
“simplify user analysis, engagement, retention and support” We are a product
development company which has worked on several projects in the last 5 years.
We have built both internal products and helped other entrepreneurs with their
prototype and MVP development. Even though these projects varied across
industries and geographies, the one common pain we noticed was with user
interaction, engagement and support tools and the lack of integration. Hence
we decided to build one ourselves.

[http://interakt.co/](http://interakt.co/)

Our goal is to build a product which allows web and mobile app builders to
communicate with their users in a seamless way across different channels and
for different purposes. We hope that through this vision we can help you
understand your users, communicate with them more effectively and retain them
for a longer time.

